# Do you see a difference??



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

can't see any images.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

This photo is from today


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it'd hard to tell with the now winter fur on him. he looks perhaps better muscled around his shoulders. is he a TWH?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

No way to compare as your "before" picture is missing.
Only your "today" picture is visible.

Only thing that jumps out at me instantly is he has a real angled {steep} croup.
In horses having this it can make their ability to engage the hindquarters and push off more difficult sometimes. ** read on & see explanation further down.**
If the horse is heading towards a job doing spins and tight turns it could be a advantage. If he was used for pulling {think draft horse} it would be advantageous. 
It_ isn't_ a advantage for a jumping horse though normally.
For a trail horse doing rugged terrain....not sure if this would be good or not.
His hip to buttock {pelvis} and actual sacrum joint to tail-head don't match in length nor angle when I put a piece of paper to each in your picture...the angles are appearing off. _
I'm really trying to look at his bone structure *not* fat/muscle/coat on his frame._...

I see some small muscling happening in his front end, but again the camera angle, I _don't _see it in his hind....:sad:
He is a quarter horse you write and_ normally is a long gentle slope to their croup_ not seen in say Arabs or some types of gaited horses who are pretty straight... I don't know if I would consider this long & gentle or not though...

He could have great improvement from "before"...but when I wrote this and posted it there is only "today's" photo to see.

I found this for you....a easy description of a horses croup and the correlation of steep or not to their use...
_"The slope of the croup has a strong correlation with the horse’s function. Long distance or endurance horses have a level croup. Short distance, speed horses have a slightly sloping croup. **A very short, steep croup is associated with straight hind legs (post-leg) and predisposes the horse to concussion injury in the hock." 

"Croup should be long, uniform in width, muscular, and evenly turned over the top. Muscle length is associated with speed and endurance; width is associated with strength or power. Measure length of croup from the point of the hip to the point of the buttocks.

_My apologies to who wrote it _{was not me_} as when I went to get the information the entire page went poof...._ To the admin here if using and not giving credit is not permitted please make the deletion. TY_.

_I've checked back a couple times now to see if another picture was added...*not.*
So am posting this with only your "today" picture seen.
_ :runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He looks like he needs some calf manna added to his feed. The muscling is not coming along. He is an attractive horse, but horselovinguy is right..not the best hind quarter.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry I don't know why it didn't load correctly. He does have a weak hind end but something is also "off" back their and we're getting him adjusted this month. So I'm hoping that will help... He's been on calf manna for about a month so it's a slow going process... I'm hoping after an adjustment is made he will start engaging more on his hind end, but he also JUST got broke to ride about 2 months ago and only does walk trot with engaging his hind end and doing downward translations. When I first got him he was severely under muscled and under weight by at least 200lbs so I see a new horse every time I go out there, it's so funny when my parents come to visit they tell me every time he looks like a different horse...

I know it's a long going process but I'm hoping he'll get muscled up and start filling out better with a steady diet and workout plan.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Have your Chiro do an EPM test. If he feels weak in the hind end, and has muscle atrophy.....he may have it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I feel like he could stand to put on a bit more muscle. But hey, we're all works in progress! He's a handsome fellow <3


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I only see the one photo. I would be concerned on getting weight on him , he cannot muscle up without having some groceries to make muscle. He will look better once he has some lbs, and may start to add more muscle. He looks extremely thin since that is a winter coat and it hides weight.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't know why it isn't showing the pictures, because i am able to see both of them so I'm kind of confused. Yes he does need weight still but he is making huge improvements. He isn't sank in on his top line or hips which is great and though it looks like he has a thick winter coat he really doesn't so he's actually not as skinny as he apears though as stated he could still use more weight. He's still a work and progress but after 2-3 months of owning him I see him in a different view and how nicely he has filled out. He is currently on safe choice original with a 14% sweet feed for extra ump and calf manna as well as just started cocosaya... And is given hay 2-3 times a day in a slow feeder box so it takes him over 5 hours to eat what he gets at a time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

I see a quite nice horse, who is growing. He does need weight on him but in a year or so with good food he will look great.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

My handsome boy growin up so quickly. He's turning out to be quite the looker


----------

